# corn snake burying



## james181160 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just got my first corn snake she is 1 1/2 years old 3 1/2 feet long. She keeps burying herself in the substrats is this normal i have hides in the viv.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes this is normal, you have a terrestrial type of snake that naturally buries in the ground.
I suggest getting a few books to read and learning about natural habits would probably put you at ease with a lot of the habits you corn may show. Kathy Loves book is a good one.


----------



## james181160 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes they do this a lot, if you put high climbing branches in tho you will find it vetures out and uses them sometimes, but it will mainly hide lol


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Perfectly normal behaviour, nothing to worry about :2thumb:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Yes they do this a lot, if you put high climbing branches in tho you will find it vetures out and uses them sometimes, but it will mainly hide lol


Got to agree with TEENY on this one


----------



## james181160 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks alot


----------

